# Frustrating Fish in brevard



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lately the bite has started at 6 and ended by 7:30. Early on, early off. Most of the fish Im seeing are in around 2-3 ft of water. Concentrate more on the bait pods and you will find fish...


----------



## bradleyboy (Jul 19, 2010)

plenty of bait...lots of trout in the bait. finding my reds tight to the mangroves never far from the shade...i probably saw 8 or 9 reds today cant get them to eat. caught a hand ful of nice trout on the bait pods and actually had about half a dozen pompano almost hit me in the face today as well. i guess i just got used to murdering them all winter and spring ; )


----------



## seachas (May 9, 2012)

i got 4 redfish sat ,,but it was early,,way up north irl almost to the end


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

too hot!! trout in bait will turn their nose up at arties unless their in frenzy mode..try topwater at first light..
-reds in the shade on flood tides are eating crabs/ eels / shrimp etc.
try cut bait (ladyfish) pitched up tight to shade line....good luck

-a


----------



## bradleyboy (Jul 19, 2010)

I agree.Just too hot,by the time I found a decent amount of fish it already felt like 100+ outside. I will probably hit it first light with topwater...and ambush them since i know right where they should be tomorrow. thanks for the input


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

feed em cut bait in the bushes when water is 1/2 way up n rising ,when tide is full up they will be too far in getting all those little goodies.. i use a popping cork to pop em into smelling range and manage the line from snags 

-a


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

The bite has slowed a little, but there is still plenty of coopertive reds around here. Topwater in the lagoons is pretty much impossible with all the grass on the surface right now(don't know if that's a problem where you are). I've been using DOA baitbusters reeled on top, still gets a little grassy but it's been working well. But I have no problem using live or cut bait when the situation calls for it, I believe that's why I'm 99.9% sucessful.
I've had people tell me live bait is cheating right before they put a gulp on or smother a lure in pro-cure, like there is really much difference between the two.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

My last time at the lagoon was fairly productive. We found large numbers of fish early in the morning moving up onto a flat from deep water but they were very tough to get to eat. You had to drop the bait right in their nose to get a bite and we managed to land a couple nice fish. Later in the morning we moved up into an area which had cleaner water and we had fish all over the bank. We caught 8 nice fish with one on fly which to took my buddy into the backing. Several fish were so tight to the bank that they were half out of the water, mind you it was well into the morning and the temp was close to 90, but it didn't seem to phase them.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

The alge bloom prolly isn't helping much either


----------

